# Daytona DF16 Drill Press Questions



## teslabolt77 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello woodworkers!

Quick question. Just inherited this drill press. I've used a small benchtop POS for years and this is my first floor model. Seems to be working fine, but I am not able to remove the chuck. The sticker states it is a JT #3 (assuming that's a #3 Jacobs Taper) 

1. Any ideas on how to remove the chuck? It turns a little rough and I want to clean it and/or break it down.

2. There is no tensioner for the belts. Assuming I just loosen the motor screw in back that has the spring on it and then pry the belt off like removing a tire from a wheel. The tensioner pulley roates 360 degress on that little offset pedestal. 

Thanks!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You can remove the arbor from the quill with a tapered bar that goes through a slot in the quill, tap the end of it and the arbor and chuck will fall out.









It is not necessary to remove the arbor from the chuck unless you are replacing one or the other, tapered tools are used for that as well


----------



## teslabolt77 (Nov 24, 2012)

Problem is, there is no slot in the quill anywhere.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You may need this ....*

It's called a pickle fork and used to remove/separate ball joints and tie rod ends:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/BALL-JOI...=sem&msclkid=5a8b729b129a1b74f82329117a2c6b9e










Drive it between the chuck and the quill and see if that won't cause the chuck to drop free. A tapered chuck is held on by friction between the male and female parts, so do not lubricate them. Just clean them off when reinstalling the chuck with a steel brush or wet dry sand paper 400 grit or more. A gentle tap should reinstall it. :vs_cool:

It's not all that easy to take one apart:


----------



## rp127777 (Feb 12, 2019)

*Daytona DF16B Drill Press*

I too have a similar drill press which is not running true. When I disassembled it appears the problem is with the Spindle with the splines and the rack where the spindle goes into. One or both have worn out. Neither of these have part numbers on them and wondering if anyone knows where to find parts for this drill press. All I have is the model number Daytona DF16B. I will add pictures of the parts. Any help in finding a source of parts is appreciated.


Thanks,


----------

